# new Coilovers By Nismo for X-trail!!!



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Was just updated that now for the X-trail there is this new suspension system called "G-attack" suspension by NISMO and its available ofr the Xty!!! sad thing though is that it costs $6000 sing dollars!!! :thumbdwn: man thats expensive....anyone heard about it yet??


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Who told you it's out? A bit expensive eh....


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

jtanoyo1 said:


> Who told you it's out? A bit expensive eh....


well U can go 2 the NISMO stie to check it out (the jap one) B4 that I already had a friend who gave me the Info about this...


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

anyway I think u can order NISMO parts for this car (minus the engine as its a QR20DE) and my mistake...the G-attack S tune suspension is only 1800 Sing....
http://www.hirano-tire.co.jp/paji266.htm
use the web translator if u wanna view it in english


----------

